# whats your oldest engine\mower?



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

my oldest engne is a 1923 briggswm and my oldest mower is a 1949 eclipse rocket reel mower (briggs 5s) whats the oldest stuff some of you have?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i have one of the first tote gotes built in near perfect shape , the engine is a 1954 briggs pretty cool 

also have whats called a bull dog threewheeled trike kinda a golf cart thing with a ten horse tech electric start not sure what year but i think its like a 60 to 65 runs good 

your 1949 eclipse rocket reel mower has to be worth something


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

only oldest thing i have is a old murray 8, powered by a 8 horse briggs engine. its atleast over 20 some years old.....forget exactly.. but made in a time when murray was actually good. no longer cuts grass, but is a more of a hauler..... you should see the trans in the thing.... pops a mean wheelie.....  here's a picture of the same trans thats in her..... already have replaced the gear lube, next will be a new engine in a couple years


----------

